# Z24i Air cleaner removal?



## dbsoundman (Feb 3, 2013)

Quick, hopefully simple question...what's the best way to remove the air cleaner on a Z24i engine to get at the throttle body? I removed the two bolts on the top and unclasped the sides, removed the top and the filter, but the body of the cleaner itself is held down by two hoses, one on the right side and one on the bottom near the back. I'm just not sure what kind of hoses these are and what kind of finesse is needed to remove them...there's no clamps on them, but they're definitely tight, and I just don't want to pull them and not be able to put them back. I'm doing all this to replace the so-called "wax kit", so if there is a better way to get at it let me know please! Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

wiggle them off, might also mark the vacuum lines...


----------



## dbsoundman (Feb 3, 2013)

By vacuum lines you mean all the little lines on the front edge? I just unscrewed that whole metal assembly with the hoses attached when I attempted last time. I'll trudge on with the wiggling!


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, they're just vacuum lines. Do mark them when you take them off, though it's usually pretty easy to tell where they go because the rubber takes quite the obvious shape after 30 years. There should be the 4 or so on the front, a couple on the sides, and two on the underside of the metal air cleaner housing.

Are you just going for the throttle body clean?


----------



## dbsoundman (Feb 3, 2013)

No, replacing the wax kit to hopefully even out the idle.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I take it your idle is high
yes the little hoses are vacuum, the bigger ones underneath are breather
did you get them off?


----------



## dbsoundman (Feb 3, 2013)

SPEEDO said:


> I take it your idle is high
> yes the little hoses are vacuum, the bigger ones underneath are breather
> did you get them off?


Yes, my idle is high and sometimes varies, hence the wax kit. I didn't try to get them off yet, they are really tight so I'm thinking I might want to use a heat gun or something to help work them off, any thoughts? I'm talking about the big vacuum hoses going in and out of the cleaner.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

I feel like you'd be fine without a heat gun. Softish twisting and turning with some pliers or vice grips should get those hoses off. Worst case scenario you tear one a bit. They're cheap.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

dbsoundman said:


> I didn't try to get them off yet, they are really tight so I'm thinking I might want to use a heat gun or something to help work them off, any thoughts? I'm talking about the big vacuum hoses going in and out of the cleaner.


Spray some silicone lubricant on the hose ends as you're twisting them.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Good call, and obviously do it at your discretion. If they're cracked and funky, be careful. If not, you can really get to yanking on those things.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the big hose's are for "crank case ventilation" and they do have a clamp on them or should anyway, once you break ( they stick to the metal) the hose loose from the air cleaner they should slip off, use plyers to slide the clamp down then twist the hose, it should break loose


----------



## dbsoundman (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't have any hose clamps...

Here's the hose coming into the right side of the air cleaner:









And in this terrible picture you can see the red hose coming straight up into the back-left side of the air cleaner, again with no clamps:


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

PULL THEM OFF! Clamp or no clamp just yank em. This is getting a little too over-analyzed for something so simple.


----------

